# My baby Bear has bowed legs :(



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

Bear went to the groomer for the first time today and I when I picked her up, I quickly discovered that she has bowed legs 

I have researched and have found a mix of opinions about the matter.

Should I be worried about this? She's an active little thing, loves to run, loves to swim, doesn't limp and is just perfect to me. I love her to death and I'm hoping that this "defect" isn't going to shorten her life or create health problems..

I've attached some pics so you can see what I'm talking about. She's 8 and a half months old.

Oh and she also comes from excellent lines and a reputable breeder so I'm very confused as to how this has happened


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

No idea about the legs, but she sure is cute. Love her colour.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What a cutie, love her color. I just don't know what to say. Does your breeder only breed Havanese? Even a really good breeder can have a dog that has some problem, this is why they can not really say all their puppies are show quality, The most important part of a pet puppy is that medically they are sound and they have a good temperment.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Let her hair grow a bit longer and you won't even notice.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

First, I WOULD let her breeder know... it is important for her to know this when making future breeding decisions. Second, it CAN happen even in "good families" so just because she ended up with bowed legs doesn't mean that your breeder wasn't a "good breeder". 

Not ALL bowed legs are caused by CD, and even if it IS CD, many dogs live long and healthy lives even with MUCH more crooked legs than hers look in these photos. CD is a RISK FACTOR for some health problems. That does NOT mean that it's a given that any particular dog will have all or ANY of those health problems!

There are no guarantees in life, with dogs or with people. You do your best, and hope for the best, and deal with what comes up. For now, if she is sound and healthy, don't worry about it, just enjoy her! You might, however, want to take her to someone who is knowledgeable about CD, just to confirm whether or not that's what is going on. That way, you can know what signs to watch for if other health problems WERE to crop up later.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I would let the breeder know, just for his/her information so she can take that into consideration while breeding Bear parents again.

She has such a beautiful color!


----------



## mct (May 9, 2012)

krandall said:


> Not ALL bowed legs are caused by CD, and even if it IS CD, many dogs live long and healthy lives even with MUCH more crooked legs than hers look in these photos. CD is a RISK FACTOR for some health problems.


Pardon my ignorance - just trying to understand - what is CD?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The good thing is the legs are long. Distance from floor to elbow should equal elbow to top of withers. That looks like the case here. I think the ones who end up having problems, are ones with short legs, or are low on leg (the chest goes well below the elbows). She will probably never experience any problems, but as others have said, I'd let the breeder know.

Rather than CD, this is what's commonly referred to as a "crappy front". Not a health worry that I've ever seen, but I would'nt breed any dogs with this in the background, or at least coming in on only one line a long way back.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

MCT:

CD is Chondrodysplasia. There is a discussion of CD in Havanese at http://www.erashavanese.com/chondrodysplasia.html


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Such greg pics.
Lovely eyes she's got there.
And I adore her smiling pics showing off her beautiful teeth!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree 100% with what Tom wrote. Your puppy looks like a darling happy girl and even if she isn't perfect, she's your dog to love and be loved by. Like people, no dog is perfect


----------



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone, she is certainly perfect to me  I was only concerned with the health issues that may arrive, given that she's only young. 

I have emailed the breeder to let her know, forgot to mention that in my original post. 

Thanks also for putting my mind at ease about the CD but do you guys think I should take her to the vet for x-rays? 

I know I shouldn't have done this but I was Googling all night and I'm worried I fed her too much calcium as a baby and that she may have Rickets Disease! She was eating a bone a day as a young pup, only a few a week now. Rickets Disease also causes stunted growth and I've noticed she's quite small for her age. 

Again, I still love the bajeezus out of her and wouldn't trade her for anything, it's only her health I'm worried about. 

Calling the vet now!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I think Tom's right and your Bear is going to be fine. By the way, she looks absolutely adorable in that new cut! Stop Googling...you're only going to scare yourself worse than you have :frusty:!

Just keep taking excellent care of Bear and you'll both be fine. Even with all the preventative measures in the world, life will happen. But I still think Bear's fine and you have no extra need to worry.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It was nothing you did, or fed her. It's a particular gene, F2F4, that gets a little out of place, or doubled up, on the DNA strand. There have been many Champion Havanese with legs like that, or worse, over the years.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Tom King said:


> It was nothing you did, or fed her. It's a particular gene, F2F4, that gets a little out of place, or doubled up, on the DNA strand. There have been many Champion Havanese with legs like that, or worse, over the years.


How do they get to be champions if their legs are a little crooked?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

There's much more to success in the Toy ring than conformation. If it was the Working ring it would be different.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Clare, There is a very nicely written article in Havanese Breed NO#14 on the ring today. If you would like and PM me your email I will send you a copy. When DH and I are traveling, have the time, and know there is a conformation show in town, we like to stop by, we look at Shih Tzus, Lhasa's, TT's, Prenean Sheperds, and of course Havanese. Often my DH has mistaken the Havanese Ring for the Lhasa ring it's not the dog its often over grooming. Of course I give him a hard time over this slight to our Lhasa Boo Boo. Going to the show can be eye opening. Dog shows today are very different then 15 and 20 yrs ago...there was more of a feeling of good well and good sportsmanship...I know its a competition put you do not have to give up a graciousness to win. We still go and there are nice people, but it was so much nicer when it was treated as a sport and not a job.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

A friend of mine who is breeder of gun working gun dogs[actually Dizzie and Nellie's groomer]went to Crufts this year,and because the only Havanese she grooms are ours she went to have a look at the Havs that were showing,anyway she was a little disappointed in them,because in her opinion both Dizzie and Nellie had better body structures[she knows their body's well!!]And in Dizzie's case,a good head shape,and excellent coat.I would love to have a go at breeding,but I could not be doing with the showing,as you said there are some lovely people who do it,but also there is an amount of bitchiness[excuse the pun]not to mention the massive amount of work.


----------

